# Bose Remote Codes for URC MX-450



## topdog (Dec 4, 2010)

I have added Bose CineMate GS II speakers to one of my home theater systems. I contacted Bose support, but they could not supply the remote codes for use with the URC MX-450. Is there someone whom can supply me with the codes or provide a link to where I might obtain them?

Thank you for assistance.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Have you tried URC?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't have the link handy, but Remote Central website is a great resource for codes, macros, and programmable remote troubleshooting.

Edit: www.remotecentral.com


----------

